# makeup for a big bridal party



## sarahk816 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a wedding coming up and I'm supposed to do makeup for 9 people including the bride. I'm trying to figure out a way to do everyone's makeup and still be sanitary with brushes/tools. I've considered even having a friend come along to just wash brushes for me, but I'm not sure! Any advice?


----------



## pixichik77 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is why I keep brush off in my kit (www.brushoff.com); there are others, but i find brush off leaves the least residue. Then you wash them all after the event like normal.

I detest baby wipes for this purpose; they leave a residue, don't clean well, and don't get cream products out well at all. i know some people love them, but i prefer the grease cutting action of a spray-on-wipe-off-let-dry product.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 8, 2008)

Brush Off is just heavenly! While it doesn't deep clean, it works great on the job. I've tried using makeup removal wipes. While those work better than the baby wipes, Brush Off is so much better.

And this is more of a long-term investment... but I try to keep at least 1 dupe of every brush in my kit (especially for eyes/foundation/concealer, since they're always in use and with different products, and anything liquid-based, as they can be tougher to clean). This works especially well on larger parties.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 8, 2008)

If it were me I'd just use isopropyl to clean eyeshadow/concealer brushes (God knows that stuff kills anything, and if you have reasonably good quality brushes it won't hurt them) and sponges for the foundation. I hate using a not-quite-dry foundation brush >.< Then just disposable mascara wands and lip brushes/cotton buds.


----------



## sarahk816 (Oct 8, 2008)

Brush off sounds like it's exactly what I need, thanks for the advice!


----------

